# Command Prompt in Boot cd...



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all. I have a question about upgrading and the cmd. 

My cd drive is set as secondary master and my target drive (the one i intend to put the image on) is on secondary slave. 

I disconnected my pc's regular harddrive (the one with my OS on it) and I was trying to type in the first command that the interactive guide recommends which is:

mount /dev/hdW1 /mnt

Is it asking me to mount my pc's original hdd or the drive that the tivo image is on (which in my case is a cd in the cd drive)

anyone help would be much appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've never looked at the interactive guides, but my guess would be the target drive. You'll need to mount it so you can restore the image to it.

So where's your image? You'll need to mount that too ...


----------



## spatel783 (Nov 26, 2005)

My image is on a cd. I burned it. So since it is on the a cd, do I need to mount the pc's hdd or the cd drive?


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

spatel783, you must have a bad case of upgrade fever. Man, you are all over the forum.

Not real sure which guide you are using. hdW1 looks a little funny to me.

I suspect it wants you to mount the drive where the Tivo image file is located. The mount command in Linux is used to make a specified drive readable. After you finish with the restore, you umount the drive.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

spatel783 said:


> My image is on a cd. I burned it. So since it is on the a cd, do I need to mount the pc's hdd or the cd drive?


Well, I take it you are booting from a CD that has mfstools on it, so your CD drive should technically already be mounted when the Linux kernel boots. So, you should only have to mount your target drive.

I've never had my image on CD, I've aways gone HD to HD, so I'm not sure what will happen when you take out your boot CD to put in the CD with the TiVo image on it. IIRC, everything you need should be on a RAMdisk in memory, so you should be okay.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

Tracy RainH2o said:


> hdW1 looks a little funny to me.


After some thinking.......................hdW1 is cool.
It wants to mount the first partition on that drive. The W is the drive to be mounted.

You should be able to eject the first CD and insert the second one. If not you may have to umount the drive then halt the drive before it will open the drive door.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

windracer said:


> Well, I take it you are booting from a CD that has mfstools on it, so your CD drive should technically already be mounted when the Linux kernel boots. So, you should only have to mount your target drive.
> 
> I've never had my image on CD, I've aways gone HD to HD, so I'm not sure what will happen when you take out your boot CD to put in the CD with the TiVo image on it. IIRC, everything you need should be on a RAMdisk in memory, so you should be okay.


Both of your posts were wrong windracer.

You do not mount the destination drive getting the TiVo image written to it.

The boot CD is not mounted. All of the mfstools are in a RAMdrive after boot. Tracy had the eject/mount part right.

Secondary master is /dev/hdc. So it should be mount /dev/hdc /mnt. After that, this will confirm it worked if you see the image:

```
ls -al /mnt
```


----------



## Micosm (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still pretty new to this stuff but I think I can answer your question (and I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong). Assuming you're using the interactive guide at Weaknees and you already have an image file, the easiest method is to choose the restore from backup option at the start of the weaknees guide. Also, using a boot floppy makes things easier when using an image file on a CD.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

What boot cd are you using? What instructions (Hinsdale HOWTO, Weaknees)?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ThreeSoFar said:


> Both of your posts were wrong windracer.


My apologies ... it's been a while since I upgraded my own units and I was going from memory ... which apparently is going bad.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

windracer said:


> My apologies ... it's been a while since I upgraded my own units and I was going from memory ... which apparently is going bad.


My memory's always been horrible, so I'm surprised I even knew you were wrong. 

But I've done maybe 15-20 upgrades over the years, so that keeps it fresh.


----------

